# death race mustang scratch build on Revell kit



## baz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi every one being away for a while and now I am back I think I posted some pics on the wrong forum, and being OLD I have only just found this car model forum, so here goes nothing a few pics of my death race mustang build, I bought the 1/12th scale kit for parts but thought I could make use of the large body shell and chassis plus wheels so here it is the death race car. The body work is all plastic sheet with a few bits of evergreen rod and tube and some old sprue.
I hope you guys like it,

regards Baz the old guy


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

looks cool. interesting build.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Nicely done.


----------

